# Close ups - Bailee and Elsie



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My two snugglers, Bailee and Elsie were hanging out with me to avoid the evil Zoebird yesterday, so i snapped some close ups.








Elsie









Bails










And a not-so-close-up of Elsie.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Great shot's I can't wait till xmas day for my new camera


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Kerry78 said:


> Great shot's I can't wait till xmas day for my new camera


That's exactly what I've asked for.  I spent a fortune on a camera 6 months ago and it's hopeless. I can't wait to be able to take pictures that look that good. They are really beautiful photos, and beautiful birds.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow everyone here are really good photographers  *feels out of league* :lol:


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

well done Bea, they are great. I do not think my two will let me stick the camera that close yet. I did update my camera, but it is still not that good.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pic's  They look really good. How old is Elsie now?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

I love those pics...


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Bea said:


> Bails


 I like all the pictures but l love this close up.


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

The second photo is art! I start to wonder, like the smile on Mona Lisa, just what exactly is this bird pondering?


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

birdluv said:


> I like all the pictures but l love this close up.


This is my fav too!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Lovely pix Bea... Your close ups are spectacular! I too love the one of Bails... It does look like a Mona Lisa bird!!!


----------

